# Schwartz Performance



## crafty (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

A few shots of "The Temptress" that Jeff Schwartz built for me in 8 weeks for Power Tour along with a few shots of this twin turbo monster in his shop. He also has a 64 GTO project with a chassis + LS starting soon

Some links here too

65 TEMPEST BUILD PAGE

65 LEMANS TWIN TURBO BUILD PAGE

64 GTO - STARTING SOON


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, nice work!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

is that a complete aftermarket frame under there??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like it! The guys at Street Rod Garage do a sweet A-bodY chassis also!!


----------



## crafty (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep, Jeff does some great stuff - mandrel bent chassis for all sorts of stuff. 


He has a site dedicated to his chassis line


Its a very strange feeling driving a big old 65 that corners like a sports car!

Car Craft invited the Tempest to the Real Street Eliminator to compete in the pre '80 class. I couldnt make it over to the States so Jeff took it and won the class. His times in the autocross were close to the best of the day, beating most of the stuff in the post '80 class. 

Looking at doing the One Lap in the Tempest next year.

With a chassis swap and an LS you can turn anything into a modern sports car. Im currently looking for a 63 Nova hardtop and Jeff is gonno do chassis, brakes and a twin turbo LS engine for me. I drove his 1000hp twin turbo Ultima for one day on Power Tour and am now totally hooked on TT's.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Awesome stuff if a guy had the $$$$$$$...............:cool


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree


----------

